# oil pressure



## natethegreat369 (Sep 6, 2009)

So I just completed a 2.9 build and now for whatever reason when the car is cold the low oil light comes on. It comes on if i start driving and the car isnt fully warmed up. If i let the car sit idling till warm the light wont ever come on. Im using pentosin 5w40 oil witch is the same oil i was using before the rebuild with no problems. I didnt pull the oil pump apart so i didnt think to repack it. I did however pull the intermediate shaft out of the block, so im wondering if that needs the be repacked upon install. Any info would be helpful thanks.


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

Should gauge your cold, hot, low rpm and upper rpm pressures.
No other way to know.
Best case is a bad sensor.
Middle case is worn pump or incorrectly fit pump or pickup. Oil pan could be dented up too.
Worst case is clearances.


----------



## natethegreat369 (Sep 6, 2009)

is there a sender you recommend and also with the pump is there even a wrong way of putting it in they are all gears that fit exactly where they are suppose to go or am i wrong thanks for the info


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

Did you make sure you don't have the two oil switch connectors swapped?
When you turn the ignition on does the oil light flash like it should?

If you have them reversed the low oil pressure warning light won't come on or flash with the ignition on but will somewhere above 2,000 rpm.


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

Wires sound reversed as the oil light should come on with the oil hot if there was an oil pressure issue, not cold. You can always install a real pressure gauge.


----------



## natethegreat369 (Sep 6, 2009)

ill check that when i get off work can you possibly tell me witch color wires go where i thought i hooked them up color for color but i may be wrong


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

mk3 vr

low pressure switch = Blue or Brown switch body with blue/black wire
high pressure switch = black switch body with yellow wire.


----------



## natethegreat369 (Sep 6, 2009)

that did the trick thank you


----------

